# Musicalta Summer Music Academy, Alsace, France



## Musicalta

Renowned internationally for its artistic openness, in a unique place in Rouffach (Alsace, France), Musicalta Academy welcomes annually more than 300 students from all over the world for two sessions of 10 days each.

Students are exposed to a most remarkable musical surrounding, and thus have the opportunity to perform with extraordinary and international renowned music masters. Musicalta Academy, Rouffach musical master classes, offers a great choice of instrumental and voice main courses and offers - also to each student with the "Carte Plus" - the possibility of free extra activities such as assisting to Musicalta Festival concerts and lectures, to the academy's bow maker and string instrument maker's workshops or taking part in the big string ensemble, in singing and chorus workshops or physical awakening activities.

All activities are centralized in one place at the LEGTA Rouffach (courses, practice rooms, accommodation, meals and leisure activities), which offers ideal conditions for studying.

Every day, more than 40 student concerts are organized (recitals, chamber music, orchestra, choir) in 10 different places and extra student concerts take place also in Musicalta's festival each session.

New this year:

-Virtuoso violinist Gilles Apap directs the Musialta String Ensemble as well as playing solo with the students
- New saxophone course open with Jean-Denis Michat during Session 1
- Contemporary music workshops (rock, jazz etc) open to drummers, guitarists; bassists and all other instruments from 26 to 31 July and 1st to 6th August with Cyril Moulas

For more information see : www.musicalta.com

Tel. : +33 (0) 4 37 41 00 18


----------

